# Oysters



## Fishin' Soldier

How long will they last without freezing? We plan on cooking a bunch and eating a bunch raw. May have some left over. What's the best way to keep them? On ice in a cooler? Buying a boat sack. Will probably shuck and feeze the leftovers.


----------



## Sea-Slug

Be careful, man I got really sick off the last ones I ate that came out of G-Bay complex. I think they might be on a do not consume list, depends where they came from. Please be careful really, I thought I was gonna croak.


----------



## Mr Duck

I usually freeze in the oyster juice - water not the same. Since you getting by sack keep moist and cool for maybe a day or so. I normally freeze day after party. I quit buying by sack just found buying gallon whole lot easier and pricewise not that great plus no barren shells and damaged hands.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I have no idea how thread ended up in the tarpon forum. Meant for TTMB. My phone acting retarded.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

they will keep in a cold wet sack 2-3 days, do not immerse them in fresh water, just put ice on top and a tarp over them in the shade. or in a walk in cooler

shuck and freeze some in their liquor, great for gumbo later

the rest pack in tubs in ice, not on top you can get 3-4 more days after shucking, again freeze what is left


----------



## Swells

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I have no idea how thread ended up in the tarpon forum. Meant for TTMB. My phone acting retarded.


Lol no problem my friend, and I'm sure someone has a story about catching tarpon over oysters shell, mebbe. 

As to thinking about this year's tarpon run while eating oysters, I prefer to BBQ them, and you can eat a whole bunch of them that way! Simply throw a bunch fairly level on the BBQ and wait for them to start opening. If one doesn't open a little, throw it away - it's either dead or full of mud.

Using fish gloves or something waterproof and heat-proof, tear off the top shell. Try to safe as much juice as possible. I leave mine on the cool side of the grill to make sure they're done and not to dry. The cooking destroys 99% of the bacteria.

I like mine with a butter sauce, warmed in an old pot with whatever goodies you want in it - garlic, Parmesan cheese, S&P, parsley, etc. Keep warm and spoon a little onto each half-shell. The oysters should shrink to about half their size ... which is how I can eat several dozens of them.

Hope you like them that way. Got too many on the BBQ or the bag? Cook the same way, loosen the oyster meat from the bottom shell, and dump into the butter mixture with any oyster juice. Bring butter to a slow boil. Refrigerate right away. Freeze if you're not going to eat them within 24 hours. Great on pasta skettie, for Thanksgiving stuffing, and the like. We always polish off BBQ oysters so we never had that problem!


----------



## gray gost

several days if kept cool and damp. more power to you I love raw oysters but afraid to eat, had two close friends get sick bad, one took 6 months to get well. hepititus


----------



## sea hunt 202

X2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Mr. Swells, 

Smoked just til the shell opens then a tad bit of seasoning. My favorite way to eat them after reason. Raw is my absolute favorite.


----------



## Momma's Worry

go to South Liberty Seafood and buy a gallon ($56) from the Duff's


cannot go wrong...........


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I really like the in shell oysters though.


----------



## OnedayScratch

jerri's seafood out of smith point caters to most grocery stores and many restaurants along the gulf and east coasts. I haven't heard anything about them not being edible.
but a previous post said duff's and they're not bad either. cool and in their own juice as mentioned....or you can call me and you won't have any left-overs.


----------



## tentcotter

Don't freeze em unless you plan to put in gumbo. Keep em-cold fridge or on ice-but they are going to be risky to eat after 2 or 3 days. Just eat em all the same day (or day after) you buy em.


----------



## Zereaux

A good sack of oysters will yield about 1-1/2 gallons of oysters. Depending on size,
1-1/2 gal equals around 15 dozen oysters. That's a lot of oysters to eat at one time.

Freezing them in their own juice is just fine. I put mine up in freezer containers, leave the lid off, put them in the freezer. As soon as they're frozen, top off the container with salty water, put the lid on and put back in freezer. They will last for months this way.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## V-Bottom

Raw= hepatitis .................FREEZE..... ONLY in its natural juices.......pint containers....no salt water needed


----------



## Swells

Good point about what is a good bag of 'em. Most bags are 40 to 60 pounds depending on whether they sell by weight or volume. Boxes of oysters tend to be by the bushel which can be 20 to 40 pounds. Kinda crazy, but once you find a dealer go with that they have for sizes, and ask if they have regular "shell" versus "select" which are a little pricier but better quality. 

You're on your own as to how many you and your party can eat. If you have a 100-count bag (which is also a way dealers sell 'em) figure how many each will probably eat. I'm usually good for a dozen.

Or three. 

And since it's getting close to spring, you might ask about mud bugs too! It's getting close to crawdad season.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

We been eating crawfish almost every weekend for the past month. Prices just dropped again. We ate 35lbs yesterday.


----------



## chumy

tentcotter said:


> *Don't freeze em unless you plan to put in* *gumbo*. Keep em-cold fridge or on ice-but they are going to be risky to eat after 2 or 3 days. Just eat em all the same day (or day after) you buy em.


Maybe an issue in a frost free freezer


----------



## Treble J

We keep them up to 2 weeks with no probs in a 140 qt. chest. 1 side on a 4X4 and the drained plug off on the other. Keep covered in ice constantly with a knike stuck under lid to keep it cracked for air. Have done this for ever. When close to end of 2nd week, we shuck them and vacuum pack em in their juice.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Treble J said:


> We keep them up to 2 weeks with no probs in a 140 qt. chest. 1 side on a 4X4 and the drained plug off on the other. Keep covered in ice constantly with a knike stuck under lid to keep it cracked for air. Have done this for ever. When close to end of 2nd week, we shuck them and vacuum pack em in their juice.


 This is what I was looking for! Thanks!


----------



## boilinggoldingot

We usually do not keep oysters for days, we eat them once we got them. We like it with just a squeeze of lemon and sometimes we make oyster rockefellers.


----------



## Momma's Worry

Liberty Seafood(Duff's) is the place to get em'....I had a couple dozen raw yesterday at the Stingaree restaurant,Chrystal Beach,while watching the Texans game....also a shrimp sampler platter....
which was outstanding! D Law Liberty,Tx


----------



## shadslinger

Momma's Worry said:


> Liberty Seafood(Duff's) is the place to get em'....I had a couple dozen raw yesterday at the Stingaree restaurant,Chrystal Beach,while watching the Texans game....also a shrimp sampler platter....
> which was outstanding! D Law Liberty,Tx


That takes me back, do they still play " My head feels like a football" on the jukebox at Stingaree?


----------



## Bluiis

*High Price??*

I had 2 doz. at Top Water Grill night before last.
Found out they were $12 a doz after the fact.
Is that the going price now days at a restaurant?


----------



## Momma's Worry

I had 2 doz. at Top Water Grill night before last.
Found out they were $12 a doz after the fact.
Is that the going price now days at a restaurant?


$8.95 doz at Stringaree........


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Momma's Worry said:


> I had 2 doz. at Top Water Grill night before last.
> Found out they were $12 a doz after the fact.
> Is that the going price now days at a restaurant?
> 
> $8.95 doz at Stringaree........


Find the happy hour oyster bars that's where its at.


----------



## 3192

HOME RUN for oysters lovers at* Tommy's Grill* in Clear Lake. 5 bucks a dozen on the halfshell on Tuesday's and Friday's. Very nice place to go.

http://tommys.com/wordpress/


----------



## Treble J

As far as a sack is concerned, we keep & eat them for 2 weeks before freezing if any are left. An ice chest propped up on no drain side on a 4X4, drain left open, constantly covered in ice(I have an ice machine for my charters), and lid cracked open with an oyster knife. Sacks are 1 to 2 days old since harvested and we have done this method for years with no problems.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Treble J said:


> We keep them up to 2 weeks with no probs in a 140 qt. chest. 1 side on a 4X4 and the drained plug off on the other. Keep covered in ice constantly with a knike stuck under lid to keep it cracked for air. Have done this for ever. When close to end of 2nd week, we shuck them and vacuum pack em in their juice.





Treble J said:


> As far as a sack is concerned, we keep & eat them for 2 weeks before freezing if any are left. An ice chest propped up on no drain side on a 4X4, drain left open, constantly covered in ice(I have an ice machine for my charters), and lid cracked open with an oyster knife. Sacks are 1 to 2 days old since harvested and we have done this method for years with no problems.


You are consistant with you responses sir. (Bet you dont even remember wrtiing that last year huh?) I will take your word for it and get some oysters. I have never shucked my own but I love the shat ouotta them and can eat 3-4 doz a sitting at an oyster bar. Little black pepper, horseradish, coctail sauce, lemon and tobasco. Throw it on a cracker and savor the flavor. I will do some youtubing for the proper way to shuck them. I will probably wear a leather glove to protect my non-knife hand.


----------



## shadslinger

What time should I come over?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Next weekend.


----------



## Captain Dave

*Time to Shuck*

Oysters are best shucked within a few days. ( 3) They cant last longer with proper care iced . I mean by that is to keep the ice on the side of the shells with a temp of 35-40. If the oysters are at a temp of 35 degrees or lower, they will die. It would be good if you can obtain a born on / Harvest day on the sack.

Shuck em and eat em raw first day or two , then shuck the rest, cook some freeze some..

Here are some pics of my last sack results.. They were harvested the day I picked um up.

Make sure on the glove, I did a dumbass move and used a towel and my mind drifted.. The shuck knife also drifted deep into my thumb. Special suace on the oysters that night. Finished up the sac about 5 days later. Few dead ones, but otherwise all good..

Here are some ideas.. Capt Dave a fella's or White Oyster Sauce Oyster Pizza. :rybka:


----------



## captaindorman

Captain Dave said:


> Oysters are best shucked within a few days. ( 3) They cant last longer with proper care iced . I mean by that is to keep the ice on the side of the shells with a temp of 35-40. If the oysters are at a temp of 35 degrees or lower, they will die. It would be good if you can obtain a born on / Harvest day on the sack.
> 
> Shuck em and eat em raw first day or two , then shuck the rest, cook some freeze some..
> 
> Here are some pics of my last sack results.. They were harvested the day I picked um up.
> 
> Make sure on the glove, I did a dumbass move and used a towel and my mind drifted.. The shuck knife also drifted deep into my thumb. Special suace on the oysters that night. Finished up the sac about 5 days later. Few dead ones, but otherwise all good..
> 
> Here are some ideas.. Capt Dave a fella's or White Oyster Sauce Oyster Pizza. :rybka:


The pic of the first oyster had my mouth watering, until i realized that wasn't Tabasco sauce.


----------



## Captain Dave

It is actually Tabasco.. Continue watering...lol


captaindorman said:


> The pic of the first oyster had my mouth watering, until i realized that wasn't Tabasco sauce.


----------



## Swells

Capt. Dave is a hella cook and I think he got the honorary 2cool ceviche award one year. Thanks for the food **** as usual sir.

Oysters - I've become a fan of putting them on the BBQ until they just open. Anyone else like that? It's kind of fun.


----------



## shadslinger

Tommys was great, fresh oysters and good long island ice tea, made the Boat Show fun afterwards.
Thanks for tip.
Out of town next week end FS :>(


----------

